# Turbocharger reliability



## bshann84 (Aug 12, 2014)

I originally was going to purchase a 2016 GTI but came across a great deal on a very low miles CPO Audi A3 2.0t prestige (monsoon gray). My question is whether the 3rd gen 2.0 turbocharger in the 2015 A3 has had similar reliability issues as the 2015 GTI? From my understanding, the 2015 gti went through many revisions to correct turbo issues. Theoretically the engines should be nearly identical but I haven't seen any concerns about turbos blowing in the A3 compared to the GTI. Is it possible that the assembly of the vehicle in Mexico Vs. Hungary would change reliability? I have 8,200 miles on the A3 and leaning towards a stage 1 tune by either Unitronic or APR. Thoughts?


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

bshann84 said:


> I originally was going to purchase a 2016 GTI but came across a great deal on a very low miles CPO Audi A3 2.0t prestige (monsoon gray). My question is whether the 3rd gen 2.0 turbocharger in the 2015 A3 has had similar reliability issues as the 2015 GTI? From my understanding, the 2015 gti went through many revisions to correct turbo issues. Theoretically the engines should be nearly identical but I haven't seen any concerns about turbos blowing in the A3 compared to the GTI. Is it possible that the assembly of the vehicle in Mexico Vs. Hungary would change reliability? I have 8,200 miles on the A3 and leaning towards a stage 1 tune by either Unitronic or APR. Thoughts?


blown turbo caused by stage 1 tune ?
could be also people tune gti more than a3 soo you hear more problems on the GTI.
i wouldn't worry where they assembly them im sure they use the same turbo (not saying the a3 and the gti turbo are the same). unless they are using different bad batches. good luck


----------



## FLtrooper (Jul 16, 2012)

The A3 and GTI MK7 share the same turbo. I bet my life the country of assembly plays NO role in turbo malfunction. There have been numerous turbo revisions and if one fails durning the warranty you should be covered assuming you are not tuned, If tuned it is always a gamble. 

Do your research on which tune, I have heard positive reviews from most major names but one is causing problems for a audizine A3 user.


----------



## ThorMjolnir (Apr 9, 2014)

*You are good if you have the most recent turbo*

The following link addresses this:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7018450-21E7-UPDATE-%96-Turbocharger-(NVLW)

Specifically, you want the turbo with the following code: 06K 145 702 T - Revision 4


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

ThorMjolnir said:


> The following link addresses this:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7018450-21E7-UPDATE-%96-Turbocharger-(NVLW)
> 
> Specifically, you want the turbo with the following code: 06K 145 702 T - Revision 4


This. I am on turbo revison 4 (they updated the turbo before selling it) Ive been tuned stage 2 since 1500 miles with no issues at all.


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

I've been reading problems about the IHI 722A turbo on the S3.
Just checked mine, it has the updated 722H version.

I guess A3/MK7 GTI has same issues on a different model?


----------



## kuma1212 (Sep 22, 2005)

reyoasian said:


> I've been reading problems about the IHI 722A turbo on the S3.
> Just checked mine, it has the updated 722H version.
> 
> I guess A3/MK7 GTI has same issues on a different model?


How did you check yours?


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Do you have a warranty? If the answer is "yes" stop over-analyzing the decision. If TD1 that is a major concern, having to take the tube off in the case of a hardware failure, buy an Oettinger Tuning Box which has a 60K powertrain warranty. Tunes have not been a determining factor in turbo failures, but if it does you're fine.


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

reyoasian said:


> I've been reading problems about the IHI 722A turbo on the S3.
> *Just checked mine*, it has the updated 722H version.
> 
> I guess A3/MK7 GTI has same issues on a different model?





kuma1212 said:


> How did you check yours?


uhhh...lol


----------



## bshann84 (Aug 12, 2014)

Revolver1966 said:


> Do you have a warranty? If the answer is "yes" stop over-analyzing the decision. If TD1 that is a major concern, having to take the tube off in the case of a hardware failure, buy an Oettinger Tuning Box which has a 60K powertrain warranty. Tunes have not been a determining factor in turbo failures, but if it does you're fine.


Yes I have a warranty. I understand the risk that is taken when using a ecu tune and that the warranty may not cover me. My Dilema is if I do Not have a appropriate turbo revision on this A3, then I may want to drive an additional 5-7k miles before upgrading the ECU. This way if a turbo problem arises I should be able to get repaired with no questions asked. I attempted to find the turbo part # but am having a difficult time locating it. Do I need to remove any hoses to look at it? Also, It just so happens today my sales rep called me as a follow up since my car purchase and I asked him about this. He got rather defensive and said he has not heard of any problems with the turbos in the a3. He went on to tell me that the parts are different in the 2015 Audi A3 compared to the 2015 gti. and to respond to your quote about worrying about a TD1 flag, the answer is yes, that concerns me. I won't get into this though as that topic has been beaten to death in other threads. Thanks for your advise and thoughts everyone.


----------



## bshann84 (Aug 12, 2014)

Found the turbo revision for my 2015 Audi A3 2.0t. I have the third revision. 06k 145 702 R. I was hoping for revision T but, it is what it is.


----------



## ThorMjolnir (Apr 9, 2014)

*If your turbo fails, replace it with this.*

S3 Turbocharger by ECS. APR is currently working on an ecu tune for the S3 stock turbocharger with the A3 engine apparently.

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3_8V-Quattro-2.0T/Engine/Turbocharger/ES2818190/


----------

